# Rod/reel



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Really starting to get into some catfishing and was looking for 1-2 solid catfishing spin cast rod/reel combos. been looking around and found some sweet set ups by Zebco but wanted to know what some of you guys are using.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

99% of all the guys on here are using fairly large levelwind baitcast reels, and Med/hvy to hvy action rods...anywhere from 7-12ft...25-50lb line...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Reels I use: Abu Garcia 6500's and 7000's
Rods I use: St. Croix Classic Cats

Since you are just starting to get into catfishing you probably dont want to spend that much. Are you planning on targeting just channel cats? Flatheads or blues? If you are targeting just channels a 6'6" or 7' MH or H rod would do just fine. 15 pound line should serve you just fine if you are fishing ponds and lakes. If you fish the river then I would go up to 20.

Reels you want to have a reel that has a decent drag on it and a clicker would be very beneficial.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Shakespeare makes a good rod at affordable price. Okuma makes a fantastic reel too.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Poohflinger said:


> Okuma makes a fantastic reel too.


LOL. That depends on what reel your talkin about.Some Okumas are absolute garbage


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

fishdealer04 said:


> Reels I use: Abu Garcia 6500's and 7000's
> Rods I use: St. Croix Classic Cats
> 
> Since you are just starting to get into catfishing you probably dont want to spend that much. Are you planning on targeting just channel cats? Flatheads or blues? If you are targeting just channels a 6'6" or 7' MH or H rod would do just fine. 15 pound line should serve you just fine if you are fishing ponds and lakes. If you fish the river then I would go up to 20.
> ...



why heavier line for the river? bigger cats or the current puts more strain on the line? i would figure its the water, 

i use a 7' shakespeare spinning rod heavy action, with 15lb test (im new to cats to, and i figured that would be a good starter setup, because im not going after blue's or flat's YET,lol)


----------



## 70bolt (Mar 12, 2010)

I use a Pflueger Supreme baitcaster made back in the 40's or 50s. I would recommend buying something newer though. These are a little hard to get from collectors at times.
Go easy on me guys!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i agree with fishdealer04, if your wanting to fish for channels, id go with something along the lines of a ugly stick catfish 7-8', reel wise okuma does have some decent spinning reels with baitfeeder for a good price, also you can get shakespear bait casters with bait clickers at walmart for like 30 bucks these arnt the greatest but if your on a budget they will work for channels anything bigger you will strip the gears quick there the silver ones i think there the sk200. flats i use 10ft nite sticks with abu 6600c4 and 20lb big game line 20lb should be all you need, some use heavier and some lighter as 15 but its all about preference but 20lb is a good all around test to use. i also have a zebco hawgseeker with a abu 6600 bcx, many say the reel is junk but ive not had any problems with it one bit. just figure out what your wanting to target and go from there. ask all the questions you can and learn all you can, alot of knowledgable catmen on here.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Whatever you decide to get, I'd make sure it has a bait clicker and a gooood drag system. Fish with some experienced cat guys and you'll figure it out.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

ive never caught a flathead (yet), but i love my berkley glowstick for night fishing. its a 9 foot medium heavy spinning rod i bought to go after a flathead this year, but so far the biggest thing its gotten is a 24" channel. although i still put on a fishing bell, i like being able to see my rod from anywhere i might walk around the bank.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

jmackey84 said:


> why heavier line for the river? bigger cats or the current puts more strain on the line? i would figure its the water,
> 
> i use a 7' shakespeare spinning rod heavy action, with 15lb test (im new to cats to, and i figured that would be a good starter setup, because im not going after blue's or flat's YET,lol)


Usually when fishing the river you are fishing in more current there fore you are using larger weights so that does require heavier line...however the main reason is you are usually fishing a lot of structure usually wood and sometimes you need to do a "forcing" to get a cat out of the wood.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Exactly what Brian said, about fishing the structure. Which is why I use 80lb power pro with a 40lb berkely trilene big game leader. I have not ever broken a fish off by a fish just fighting the only time I have ever broken one off has been because the fish has gone in and gotten wrapped up in something such as barges and rocks or the unforgiving tree.

Larry


----------

